# Pics of first batch :)



## Vonna (Feb 27, 2009)

What does everyone think?  It's Orange and Lemon Sorbet scented  I just kinda winged it and I really like what turned out


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2009)

Beautiful Vonna! Absolutely wonderful....such a pretty colour combinaton and your layers are perfect.  Is it MP or CP?  Either way it is stunning!

Tanya


----------



## Vonna (Feb 27, 2009)

It's MP and I've got another one cooling right now..."Luscious Lavender"   I'm going to attempt a CP batch tomorrow night if everything goes to plan so hopefully it all goes well.  Thanks for the comment


----------



## Vonna (Feb 27, 2009)

Heres my Lavender and I'm also really happy with the way this one turned out   Okay...I'm officially addicted


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 27, 2009)

Yay!!!  Congratulations - your soaps are beautiful!


----------



## Rosey (Feb 27, 2009)

those are absolutely beautiful!! You did a great job!


----------



## cdwinsby (Feb 27, 2009)

Wonderful job!! Very proffessional looking!


----------



## TessC (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, so pretty!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow!  I can't believe those are your first batches - they look as good as those done by people who have been soaping a while.  I love your layers!

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Soapmomma (Feb 27, 2009)

Those are beautiful! First thing I thought of when seeing the top ones is Sherbet!


----------



## Vonna (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone and to Soapmomma...I know I so thought Sherbet too because I am originally from the US and my favorite ice cream is orange Sherbet but over here they call it Sorbet  Thanks for all your comments!!!


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2009)

Vonna said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone and to Soapmomma...I know I so thought Sherbet too because I am originally from the US and my favorite ice cream is orange Sherbet but over here they call it Sorbet  Thanks for all your comments!!!



Sorbet is just french for sherbet!  We are very classy over here at the ends of the earth!!!    

Tanya


----------



## jenn624 (Feb 27, 2009)

those both look great. I love the layers!


----------



## Jody (Feb 27, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2009)

Vonna, you have inspired my daughter to make MP soap!  I didn't manage that in a year of making it myself :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Vonna (Feb 27, 2009)

Aaaww!! Thats GREAT Tanya!!  I made little soaps for my daughters..hearts and stars and they love them!  I have decided... besides my family..soap will become my life!  Well I hope your daughter enjoys making her soaps and inspires someone else to take up this incredible hobby!!!


----------



## IanT (Feb 28, 2009)

very beautiful soaps!!!


----------



## springcart (Mar 1, 2009)

These are very beautiful. I hope that my first batch comes out this great.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 2, 2009)

I love it very kewl!


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 9, 2009)

They look beautiful! Are you sure it's your first batch?   Congrats on doing such a wonderful job!


----------

